# ITO/Leva controller for Rancilio Silvia



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if any of you have installed an ITO/Leva controller, and how you've found it. I'm considering getting one next time they open for ordering. For those who haven't come across it here are some links:

- Hardware: https://www.softwareandcircuits.com/division/circuits/onlineshop/articles/ito/configure-v2.php

- Software: http://projectcaffe.bplaced.net/features_leva.html

My Silvia is currently setup with a PID, but I like the idea of being able to monitor shot pressures and do pressure profiling. I enjoy tinkering and have a birthday coming up, so thought it might be a fun project.

I'm not concerned about the install, I'm more interested in the feature set and how useful/valuable people have found it.

I did a search but couldn't find many people saying they had one. Only @blazarov.

I look forward to any thoughts,

[Redacted]


----------

